# Time for changes



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not have much time, but I did loosen track and changes are planned.
no photos yet.
One major change ,secret. will help on the high line where I WAS going to remove but now keep it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Where *does* he get all that *energy*?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's that Nebraska air!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Torby on 09/30/2008 5:15 AM
Where *does* he get all that *energy*? 

In the OUTLET MALLS in Nebraska City is a shop called ENERGY IS US


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was very pleased at the flow of rail traffic this year. The new line cause problems but most changes this time is upgrading and helping flow. 
There will still be 3 loops 
I will probably remove one side of the terminal roof next year. I don't have any problems myself the rest of the year.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
I tore out my trestle yesterday and some track. Will work this week on trying to tear out the old waterfall/tunnel and get the new dual track tunnel in, not sure how much waterfall work will get done though.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

When do you have time to do Carrie's projects?!

Later


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Carrie??? OH!!!!!! my wife. yea, she has her own tools.
Carpenters wife sendrum.









by pass for uninterupted running










I don't like the red stack stones so I will mold retainer walls with real rocks. This is for the riding mower to go over and the passing siding done.
later this fall I will finish the "ric's" play ground yard at Duncan.

This tunnel is the great divide and the highest point on the RR.....so far....
This brakes up the boring run and creats distance.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You are always thinking, looks like good ideas. Keep Ric down in his corner!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Carpenters wife sendrum. 





hehe When I married Susan, Stepdaughter Debbie thought she was going to get a real cool computer. "Deb, remember the cobbler's kids?"


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rick sure did have a great time playing at the entrance to the termal building. He was in 7th Heaven. He proved the idea " One can not have too many switches"
It sure was fun watching and waiting for him to clear the track. We all had fun.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The changes are really lookin' good, Marty. It's always a blast at the "battery powered steamup thingies"


----------

